# 10 Belgian Puppie and 8 Havis



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday 08-06-21 we went to visit Martina and Klaus to see how the 10 Ciara's puppies are grown up.

A thanks to Martina and Klaus for a nice day.



























































































*More pictures (200 total) at:*

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/10BelgierPuppiesUnd8Erwachsene


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness love the puppy pics! That little red one is just to die for!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!!

Those puppies would be cute anyhow but with your pictures....WOW!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

oh, my............ they are adorable (and you pics are, as usual, amazing!!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wonderful photos of cute, cute doggies! My DH is an amateur photog and loves the photos! My favorite is the one with the pine cone.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

There are going to be some really lucky people getting those puppies. They are gorgeous......the coloring is awesome and would love to have one of them!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

How to get such pictures?
Let the havis do, were they are good in..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos but I do have to say the red makes your heat skip a beat!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Great photos but I do have to say the red makes your heat skip a beat!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, I didn't know you were in heat? Watch out for un-neutered males 

Ans, these puppies are so adorable. Did Martina make sure you didn't slip one into your pocket? I love the one of the puppy on its side/back, what a lazy doll.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome, awesome pictures, That little Red pup would fit in great with my Red Heads!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I must have one of Ciara's puppies one day. They are incredible. I too am awed by that dashing little redhead. Wow!!!!! Of course they're all gorgeous. If they were bred in my house none of them would have left.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think I saw Blueberry and my heart skipped a beat. He's turned into such a beauty. And well that redhead is to die for. Fabulous pictures again.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

love the pictures


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

very cute pictures!!!!! the puppies have great colors!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. The second picture (the Havi-Piranha) just kills me...too funny!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Maryam

I've got the red one.
I had him in my pocket.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Maryam

I wish..........................


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Terrific pictures of beautiful puppies. I have often said that my MHS is cured with Benji and Lizzie, but I might have to reconsider that for Ciera's puppies :biggrin1: They are way too gorgeous!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

They are all so adorable, but the red one is extra special.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP!!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


Missy said:


> IWAP!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Really cute! I bet that was a really fun time!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG those photos are beautiful! The puppies are adorable anyway, but your photos make them absolutely irresistible!

I want the one with the pine cone! :hurt:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They're all so beautiful...!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- too many dog shows this weekend, I can only think of dog related terms <BG> Leave it to you to catch that!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, beautiful pictures, Ans!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonderful wonderful pictures of absolutely stunning dogs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hans has taken some amazing pictures once again. He is very good at catching the Havs in action and in moments that are so endearing. Great job, Hans! 

Ans, I definitely wish I had pocketed that little Red Hav. Omg, what a beauty! Their coats are so wavy and silky. What memories of burrowing my face into Ricky's silky, thick puppy hair.

*IWAP too!!!!!!! *


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Those pictures are fabulous!:clap2:
All the pups are cuter then the next---but I adore the redhead!:kiss:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm there with the red one too. They are all such magnificent puppies and the photography is incredible.


----------

